# Need help,Looking for a pedigree



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

I was thinking about buying a dog,I know what her parents are and their registration numbers but that's about it.If anyone here has online peds and doesn't care to help I'd really appreciate it.The dogs dad is Amasons Boomer Sooner #3300M-77 and the mom is Amasons Amber Jewel # 99700H-05 Any help would really be appreciated,Thanks.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

Was just wondering if anybody had online peds if they could post a pedigree here.Thanks.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

gh32 said:


> I was thinking about buying a dog,I know what her parents are and their registration numbers but that's about it.If anyone here has online peds and doesn't care to help I'd really appreciate it.The dogs dad is Amasons Boomer Sooner #3300M-77 and the mom is Amasons Amber Jewel # 99700H-05 Any help would really be appreciated,Thanks.


i just payed 4 my online ped 2day , and when its activated ill be more than happy 2 help!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

what registry are they with?
I also want to point out the registries will only be posted if the owner of the parents..posts it. they are not ALL on there


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Not every APBT is listed in that data base. The owners or someone else would have had to enter it there.

I Googled the names you listed and nothing came up for them. 

Why not just have the breeder give you the link to the pedigree or a copy of it to post up?


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

I found this....

*For
AMASON'S "AMBER JEWEL"	*

Sire
HILL'S "RAISIN KANE"
Dam
ARNETT'S "NAUDIA"


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I found mom's name in a pedigree on this page. Wilson's Blue Pits - Male

And here is a dog that's evidently off that breeding. Lists the same parents.
Twoie | Pics of Choc dam pitbull - www.dambullies.com

I dunno. Seem to be associated with AmBully breeding. To each their own. I know they're all over down here. (I took two business cards from those Conway Bullies people off my car at an ADBA show. Yuck.) Not my thing, though.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks everybody.The ambullys aren't really my thing either.I was looking at getting a dog and this dog was supposed to be included in a package deal and I just wanted to see if I was interested or not.I was looking at a Jeep bred male and I'd seen his picture and everything and knew his pedigree but everything was pretty unknown about the female.I was trying to find out something about her.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Yikes a package deal for pups. That sounds kind of shady IMO


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Ugh...I hate doggy porn, I don't care if I did like them I wouldn't buy one just because of the way they display them...


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

They're grown dogs.The male is actually pretty old.The female is around 2 years old.Found them on the internet on a classified ad.I was considering buying them but I'm leaning more towards looking for something else.


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

heres the moms

ONLINE PEDIGREES - Access Denied

i cant find boomer....sorry


----------

